# Whats the best ammo for defense and target.



## Hand Gun Bob (Jan 7, 2007)

Can you guys help me, whats the best ammo for .40S&W for both defense and target. 

Thanks 
Bob


----------



## big dutchman (Jan 9, 2007)

i don't have a 40, but i shoot the same ammo in all my calibers. i use the winchester 'winclean' for target, and speer 'gold dot' for defense. i haven't tried a huge selection of other types, but enought to know that these work for me in both accuracy and reliability. the winclean also tends to keep my guns cleaner than the more traditional FMJ target rounds i've tried. one brand i still need to try is the cci blasers that everyone here talks about.


----------



## jenglish (Dec 29, 2006)

The best 40SW ammo is the brand and type that functions reliably and accurately in you particular firearm. I personally practice with Winchester White Box and carry Hornady TAP.


----------



## Todd (Jul 3, 2006)

jenglish said:


> The best 40SW ammo is the brand and type that functions reliably and accurately in you particular firearm.


+1 on that.

In my .40 I shoot WWB for target and have Federal HydraShock for carry/defense. I'm interested in trying the TAP. Seems like a good ammo and that black casing makes it look tacticool!


----------



## Hand Gun Bob (Jan 7, 2007)

thanks, what do you think of pmc starfire ammo?

Bob


----------



## RUGER45 (Jan 19, 2007)

big dutchman said:


> i don't have a 40, but i shoot the same ammo in all my calibers. i use the winchester 'winclean' for target, and speer 'gold dot' for defense. QUOTE]
> 
> +1 I agree %100:smt023


----------



## XD9OD (Jan 30, 2007)

Any ammo that allows you to hit the most targets in least amount of time and shots!


----------



## propellerhead (May 19, 2006)

Everyone usually recommend brand name American made factory ammo.


----------



## OJ (Dec 25, 2006)

This thread has the potential of showing how many of members we have - or at least how many we have who take time to post (I'm retired) because there will be nearly that many opinions of a two part question about "best" ammo - or gun or ........

This is an excerpt from Rules of Combat for USMC :

If you can choose what to bring to a gunfight, bring a big weapon and a friend with a big weapon. 
In ten years nobody will remember the details of caliber, stance, or tactics. They will only remember who lived and who didn't. 
If you are not shooting, you should be communicating, reloading, and running. 
Accuracy is relative: most combat shooting is more dependent on "pucker factor" than the inherent accuracy of the weapon. 
Use a weaponthat works EVERY TIME. "All skill is in vain when an Angel ****es in the flintlock of your musket." 


:mrgreen: :smt1099


----------

